# Digital Designs z-91? heard one?



## new2mobile (Mar 6, 2010)

can't find too much info about this line, a former distributor told me it's like an SQ sub on steroids with more spl than the 3500 series and a price tag to match

anyone heard one?


----------



## Turbo_CitrusEs (Feb 8, 2010)

Never actually heard one but here is some info on it. DDZ91 Series Subwoofers - DDAudio.com | Digital Designs : Speakers Made in the USA


----------



## Colby Webre (Sep 2, 2010)

What's the price on one of those puppies?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

If you have to ask . ..


----------



## haunted bumps (Sep 13, 2010)

every one in my town has digital design they seem spendy but they are worth every penny in my eyes you should hear the 8" subs by dd they cost like 175 in my town but they sound like tens if you set it up right i think you guys will be satisfied if purchased


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

if u want spl, DD is a good contender.

i have never used so if any of the below is wrong, im sorry, im just passing along what i have read.

no one complains they are not loud enough.

people that care about sq, say they just dont sound good.

even those that say they sound decent, have made other comments or threads talking about how they have a "hollow" sound, and sound completely different from any other sub they have heard.

i have bought some of the brands so talked about, FI, DC, etc. but i just have no desire to try a DD. I would rather try Sundown. i have a desire to try a sundown sa-8 because everyone says they pound and get so low for a little 8. there are youtube vids of them doing 150dbs with 2 of them ported... thats plenty loud for 90% of people


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Im running a 510 in a ported box in a somewhat-SQ setup, and it sounds fine to me...


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

The only DD subs I heard were a pair of 3510's in a sealed enclosure. Not sure what power was, but they were insanely loud for being sealed. Literally flexing the car. I was in awe to say the least.

I've read and heard nothing but good things about DD. You can't go wrong.


----------



## SomeGuy748 (Feb 24, 2010)

We just brought DD in and I would say they are loud. Possibly the loudest I've worked with in my 20 years in car audio. As for sq, they do fine. I wouldn't call them an sq product but for the average listener they work great. I'm currently running a DD1508 and it is quite a bit louder than the IDQ12 I was using. No, it isn't as musical but it sounds much better than I expected. I would say it sounds better than any entry level sub I've dealt with lately. Plays all types of bass just fine and can get nasty loud when I want it to. I'm currently breaking in a pair of 9512's I custom ordered for a customer and can't wait to build an enclosure and start playing with them.


----------



## beyondredline9k (Nov 28, 2010)

I wanted that sub but it would have required half of my trunk space (s2000)


----------



## Quagmire (Feb 27, 2006)

I hope that you guys give the line a try in SQ ONLY oriented systems. Don't go with DD recommendations, go with a vehicle specific design by PWK Designs. If for SQ, you can even get it out of something as insane as a Z9510, but expect a massive enclosure to correct the inherent spike generated by such a powerful motor and small cone. The smaller diameter subwoofers are harder to correct in the DD line up. The larger the diameter, the more calm they become, all the while with a very high potential for volume. Small sealed enclosures need not apply. I also hope that the gentleman way above gets the chance to hear a DD sub (of any series and diameter) in a well-vehicle-aligned enclosure that is modeled for SQ use. Be it a bass-reflex, horn variant, TL variant, Bandpass variant, Voight pipe or hybrid of some sort.


----------



## carlton jones (May 29, 2009)

reading some of these post makes me wonder. i just finished installing 4 DD 9512's in a caddy on 4 DD M3 amplifiers and yes it is loud and the Z91's are rated about the 95 series. the more you play them the louder they get. So you should take them to your installer after a few months break in time to get your system retuned. and any sub can hit 150 for one note but was it still playing after that is the point


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I ran 2 DD 9515F series subs in my truck in a 10 cubic foot box ported and tuned to 36hz. It received a perfect score in the sub category at Iasca regionals last year which I won. 

I think it can do fine in sq and spl as long as you build the right box


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

The Z91 series is the SQ subwoofer design for DD. I have heard them, and while they are not IDQ's, W6's or Focals, they do sound very musical. My only problem with DD's is that they must be in a ported box. The gentleman in this thread running some 3510s in a sealed enclosure may have just voided the warranty on the subs by putting them in a sealed enclosure. 

My problem with tuned ported enclosures is that it comes down to a specific freq and then your midbasses must take up the slack from that point on to have a smooth cohesive acoustic flow. Otherwise you could have peaks and dips in your overall sound stage.

Excellent subs, pricing is around 1500-2000 for the 91 series I believe.


----------



## wonderwalker (Nov 30, 2010)

new2mobile said:


> can't find too much info about this line, a former distributor told me it's like an SQ sub on steroids with more spl than the 3500 series and a price tag to match
> 
> anyone heard one?


I've never heard them only seen installed 1/2 finished. You WILL need a lot of room. I have the 2510's They are very load. If your going to have them in a trunk make sure you have baffels. All the DD's I have heard I liked from 500's on, I was going to get the 12's but got the 10's for $500 and amp at cost. 2500 are very heavy, 1 Z is almost dubble, I hope you have 2 cars if you do 2 of them. Get them DD's you'll love them, your ears may not be able( will not be able if you have good hearing) to handle them, I can't handle the 2510's. P.S. the Z's I've seen both sets were 18's with stacking magnets like focal's. 9500 are killers too!!!


----------



## hamiltonaudio (Jan 10, 2011)

i think one thing a lot of people are missing is that the install is 75% of the issue. If you've got a lackluster front end with little or no midbass support, a sub that will not "play up" will "sound bad" or "have bad sq" to the average ear. When in fact the sub is NOT the problem.

The box design also has a **** ton to do with overall results. Poorly designed and built boxes will severely hamper how the driver performs. Mix that in with the above issue and many very solid sounding drivers are said to "sound bad".

Why don't people talk more about the install the sub is in when criticizing how it sounds?


----------

